# Cycle complete, lets stock!



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, so like the title says, my tank is fully cycled (thanks to some nicely cured rock from BA's and Aquatic Kingdom), and my parameters seem to be spot on. Right now, all the tank contains is some caulerpa macroalgae, 2 trochus snails, a blue legged hermit, a couple of 'shrooms and 2 small bunches of GSP. I've had a small bout of diatoms and hair algae, which vanished within a week of adding the snails (inadvertantly btw, as they came in on the live rock

The tank itself is a 20 gal long, with a AL 115 skimmer and AC 70 custom made refugium. I'd like to head out this weekend for some "fishy" shopping, and I'd like some feedback from the saltwater "pros" on which beginner fish to get first. I was really leaning on getting a nice yellow-tailed damsel, but I've heard they can be aggressive. Any other suggestions for some good starter fish? I've also read that mixing clownfish types is also a big no-no, has anyone ever tried doing this in a small tank like a 20 gal? My eventual stocking plan for this tank would most likely include either a skunk clown, or standard occelaris, for a total of 3 fish.
Thanks!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

go have a look at live aquaria

http://www.liveaquaria.com

good information there on all the types of SW fish and there are compatability charts


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't put damsel fish and don't mix clowns. 

A really popular starter fish would be 1 or a pair of clowns. Chromis are a nice alternative to damsel fish that aren't aggressive at all.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

haha yeah see the thread about damsels:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31326

I started with 3 Chromis. They are great little fish. I got mine at SUM. The only problem I have had is finding a pellet small and soft enough for them. They love seafood medley from the oriental grocery stores


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

a firefish is a nice addition too - very peaceful and nice to look at too!

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2971+168&pcatid=168


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I started my tank and cycled it with a yellow tail damsel which was perfectly fine...until I added anything else in the tank. It eventually killed 2 clowns and almost killed a few others until I moved him to the sump. He's now living the life in a larger tank with some buddies.

I'd say go with a couple clowns or some cardinals.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's another list I often refer to:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/sw/


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Check to see if you like the purple firefish or a banded possum wrasse


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Check to see if you like the purple firefish or a banded possum wrasse


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just quick note - The cycle is "complete" until you add something or remove something to/from the tank.
By adding new fishes you will get new micro cycles

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I was talking about the "main" cycle.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

what about your quarantine tank?


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

got a pair of ocellaris clowns if your interested


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Just got 2 young occ's yesterday. SO far they are doing really well.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

You said 3 fish , so 2 down 1 to go. You'll probably be waiting a few of weeks before adding another so I suggest looking at the Foster and Smith site to see what YOU think looks really nice because once you are "fully stocked" it's hard to add/switch fish. Good news is that other than clownfish you should have no problem with compatability. I have a Heniochus (butterfly fish) and the one thing I find cool is anywhere you see a pictures SW fish, there is always a clown and a Heniouchus in the picture.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

No plans on adding any more fish in the foseable future. I might get some kind of a goby in addition to the clowns later down the road. I'm glad they seem to have paired up, and I finally got them to eat flakes.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

My two clarkii are paired up and actually spawning every two weeks. They were on again off again a couple of times in the past year, so don't be surprised if they fight at some point. Also if you eventually start to notice some silver rubbery stuff on your rocks near them, those are eggs. Took me a while to figure it out. Cheers.


----------

